
Nextdoor CEO Takes Blame for Deleting of Black Lives Matter Posts - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/2020/07/01/886147665/it-s-our-fault-nextdoor-ceo-takes-blame-for-censorship-of-black-lives-matter-pos
======
zohandev
There is nothing wrong in deleting something related to the damaging Marxist
operation/ BLM.

~~~
onyva
Define Marxist... I’m sure you wouldn’t know what a Marxist is if Marx himself
stood in front of you and read you Das Kapital in plain English. Problem with
getting your education at Fox News University is that you become progressively
more stupid.

